# Rear end gears



## woffman5 (Sep 23, 2006)

So, I was at the drag strip this past weekend, and talking to another guy about our cars. He was telling me that the lowest gears that I can "fit" in the rear end are 3.91's. I was wanting to drop to a 4.10. I was wondering if this is true, and if it is where can I get a set of them.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dont think we can get 4 10's in our goats


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

from what I heard they are looking to make them 4:11, they will fit just nobody has them yet.


----------



## woffman5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanls for the help. I figured that something in the 4:10 or 4:11 range was out there, but I wasn't sure.


----------

